# كاريكاتير  اخر زمن



## نفرتاري (19 يونيو 2009)




----------



## نفرتاري (19 يونيو 2009)




----------



## mina_pato (19 يونيو 2009)

_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه
هههههههههه
هههههه
ههه
ه​*_

_*بجد يا نفرتارى  الله عليكى *_​


----------



## نفرتاري (19 يونيو 2009)




----------



## نفرتاري (19 يونيو 2009)

mina_pato قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...





*مرسى يا مينا 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Rosetta (19 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههه

كتييييييير حلوين 
مرسي يا قمرة على الضحكة ..عنجد ضحكتينا ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه​جمال جدا 

ميررررسى ليكى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مريم12 (19 يونيو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه
حلوين اوى يا نفرتارى
ميرررررررررررررسى ليكى
و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه

اكتر من حلوين  يا نفرتاري

ضحكتيني كتير

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 يونيو 2009)

حلوووووويين ياقمر 

تسلم الأيادى ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههه
كتيير حلوووين
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (19 يونيو 2009)

بجد كلهم احلي من بعض


----------



## Mary Gergees (21 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههههه
حلوووووووو اوىىىىىىى الموضوع 
تسلم ايدك
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## sara A (21 يونيو 2009)

*هههههههههههه*
*حلوين قوى يا نفرتارى*


----------



## نفرتاري (23 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> 
> كتييييييير حلوين
> مرسي يا قمرة على الضحكة ..عنجد ضحكتينا ​*




*مرسى يا عسول
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (23 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​جمال جدا
> 
> ميررررسى ليكى
> 
> ...



*مرسى يا كوكو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (23 يونيو 2009)

مريم12 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> حلوين اوى يا نفرتارى
> ميرررررررررررررسى ليكى
> و ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*مرسى يا مريومة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (23 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اكتر من حلوين  يا نفرتاري
> 
> ...





*مرسى يا كليمو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (23 يونيو 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> حلوووووويين ياقمر
> 
> تسلم الأيادى ​



*مرسى يا مرمورة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (23 يونيو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههه
> كتيير حلوووين
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*



*مرسى يا قمورة 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (23 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> بجد كلهم احلي من بعض





*مرسى ليك اوى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (23 يونيو 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> حلوووووووو اوىىىىىىى الموضوع
> تسلم ايدك
> ربنا معاكى*



*مرسى يا حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (23 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى يا نفرتارى جميلة وضحكت بجد


----------



## نفرتاري (23 يونيو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *حلوين قوى يا نفرتارى*



*مرسى يا سارة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## dodo jojo (12 يوليو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


>



الله عليكى يا نفرتارى لما نصحصحيلنا شكراااا كتيييير يا قمر على الموضوع التحفه ده


----------



## الملكة العراقية (12 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههه
حلوين اووووووووي
مرسي يا قمر


----------



## sosana (12 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
بجد جامدين كلهم يا نفرتاري
ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر


----------



## نفرتاري (6 أغسطس 2009)

مرمورة الكركورة قال:


> ميرسى يا نفرتارى جميلة وضحكت بجد






*الهى تضحكى كمان وكمان 
هههههههههههههههههههه
مرسى يا عسول ويارب دايما تضحكى بجد
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (6 أغسطس 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> الله عليكى يا نفرتارى لما نصحصحيلنا شكراااا كتيييير يا قمر على الموضوع التحفه ده





*ههههههههههههههههه
مرسى اوى يا دودو
واوعدك هصحصحلكو على طول*


----------



## نفرتاري (6 أغسطس 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههه
> حلوين اووووووووي
> مرسي يا قمر






*مرسى يا فمر
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (6 أغسطس 2009)

sosana قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههه
> بجد جامدين كلهم يا نفرتاري
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ياقمر






*مرسى يا قمورة
ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 أغسطس 2009)

*صور جميلة جدا
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## جارجيوس (8 أغسطس 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جميله يا نفرتاري
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## dodo jojo (10 أغسطس 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


>



ههههههه   فتست من الضحك يا نفرتارى تحفه وحلوه اوووووووووووووووى مجموعة ابليس الخبيث تحفه انت ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (5 سبتمبر 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *صور جميلة جدا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*





*مرسى يا ماجد
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (5 سبتمبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جميله يا نفرتاري
> الرب يباركك​*





*ميرسى يا نعمة
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (5 سبتمبر 2009)

dodo jojo قال:


> ههههههه   فتست من الضحك يا نفرتارى تحفه وحلوه اوووووووووووووووى مجموعة ابليس الخبيث تحفه انت ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه




*ميرسى يا دودو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Boutros Popos (11 سبتمبر 2009)

هعهعهعهعهعهع
جمدين اوى
كلهم حلوين جداً
ميرسى
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوين جدا جدا جدا

شكرا​


----------



## نفرتاري (12 سبتمبر 2009)

boutros popos قال:


> هعهعهعهعهعهع
> جمدين اوى
> كلهم حلوين جداً
> ميرسى
> ربنا يعوضك​





*ميرسى يا بطرس
ربنا يضحكك كمان وكمان
هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (12 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين جدا جدا جدا
> 
> شكرا​





*ميرسى با مستر نهيسى

ربنا يباركك*


----------



## just member (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههه*
*حلوين اكتير*
*شكراااا بجد*
**​


----------



## jesus love 4 me (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ههههههههههههههههه
جميلة
تسلم ايدك


----------



## شيرين حنا (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بجد جميله


----------



## نفرتاري (12 سبتمبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *حلوين اكتير*
> *شكراااا بجد*
> **​




*ميرسى اوى يا جوجو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## نفرتاري (12 سبتمبر 2009)

شيرين حنا قال:


> بجد جميله




*ميرسى يا شرين
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## farou2 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

كتيييييييييييييييييييييير مهضومييييييييين 
الف شكر على الكاريكاتير الرائع​


----------



## نفرتاري (13 سبتمبر 2009)

farou2 قال:


> كتيييييييييييييييييييييير مهضومييييييييين
> الف شكر على الكاريكاتير الرائع​





*ميرسى ليك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كتير حلوين يا سكر​*


----------



## نفرتاري (14 سبتمبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> كتير حلوين يا سكر​*





*ميرسى يا كوكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## zama (17 سبتمبر 2009)

حلوين جداً ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## نفرتاري (18 سبتمبر 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> حلوين جداً ..
> 
> أشكرك ..





*ميرسى يا مينا
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## مرتد (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بسرعة يا بندق
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نفرتاري (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مرتد قال:


> بسرعة يا بندق
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أكتوبر 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه

رائع جدا 

شكرا ليكى نفرتارى​


----------



## نفرتاري (3 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> رائع جدا
> 
> شكرا ليكى نفرتارى​





*ميرسى يا تاسونى
ربنا يباركك*


----------

